
The untold story of the vegetable peeler that changed the world - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.fastcompany.com/90239156/the-untold-story-of-the-vegetable-peeler-that-changed-the-world
======
smileypete
Not sure if a peeler can be world changing, but these articles on Joe Ades are
a well worth a read; a true character and gentleman, he sold the Swiss made
Zena Rex/Star peelers which are arguably a design classic.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/27/magazine/27ades-t.html](https://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/27/magazine/27ades-t.html)
[https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2006/05/grafter200605](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2006/05/grafter200605)

